

Show HN: PushdUp User Submitted and Curated News - astrowilliam
http://www.pushdup.com

======
pixellab
Nice start. One thing to keep in mind is a great user interface is probably
what's going to get people to use it and keep coming back. I'm mildly addicted
to Flipboard largely because the interface it so brilliant and makes it super
easy to consume or add my own content to.

